# [ 2011 ] Kona Coast Resort



## jhac007 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a three bedroom/three bathroom booked at the Kona Coast Resort (KOC) on 11/18/2011.  Does anyone have knowledge of these units so far as location in resort, floor plans etc.   I have not found anything in this forum nor online specific to to the three BR's.  Sent Shell a note but don't expect many specifics from them!  Heading to Maui (The Whaler) for eight days after KOC.:whoopie: 
Jim


----------



## CatLovers (Sep 29, 2011)

AFAIK the largest unit Shell has available at the Kona Coast Resort is a 2 bed/2 bath.  So that's perhaps why you haven't heard back from them?  Kona Coast is a blend of Shell-owned and privately owned units though, so it's entirely possible that there are 3 bedroom units there -- just not sure that they're with Shell.

Who did you book this with?  RCI or II or privately?


----------



## jbercu (Sep 29, 2011)

*Link to Map*



jhac007 said:


> I have a three bedroom/three bathroom booked at the Kona Coast Resort (KOC) on 11/18/2011.  Does anyone have knowledge of these units so far as location in resort, floor plans etc.   I have not found anything in this forum nor online specific to to the three BR's.  Sent Shell a note but don't expect many specifics from them!  Heading to Maui (The Whaler) for eight days after KOC.:whoopie:
> Jim



Here is a link to a map of the resort.
http://www.savinokonacondo.com/ResortMap.html
I think the only 3 bedroom units are in building 4 units 101 and 102.  This is part of Phase I and have full car garage.  The view is Golf course.  I have not been in the units so I do not have a floor plan, but phase 1 units have large kitchens and Air Conditioning units on the deck.
There was a conversion of the old "Torture Pavilion" to two large expensive units in building 22 marked Activity Center on the Map.  The units have great ocean views.  I am not sure they are 3 bedrooms.  If you get one of them you have the best units at Kona Coast.


----------



## cmh (Sep 29, 2011)

jhac007 said:


> I have a three bedroom/three bathroom booked at the Kona Coast Resort (KOC) on 11/18/2011.  Does anyone have knowledge of these units so far as location in resort, floor plans etc.   I have not found anything in this forum nor online specific to to the three BR's.  Sent Shell a note but don't expect many specifics from them!  Heading to Maui (The Whaler) for eight days after KOC.:whoopie:
> Jim


How did you come upon this 3 bedroom?


----------



## jhac007 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Kona Coast Resort - Three Bedroom - Update*

OK, first I must appologize for making an assumption (and in error) about Shell.  I had just sent the note to them Thur. and they did respond within hours, so a hearty thanks goes out to Shell. Now for Catlovers and cmh......I came across this unit on II (March 16, 2010)  and jumped on it (traded my two BR Marine Terrace at Daytona Beach) realizing that it was well over a 18 months off and that gave me plenty of time to work out the details.  As for jbercu.....thank you so much for the link to the Kona Coast Resort map, it was just what I need.
The response from Shell is quoted as follows:
"  You are very welcome.  We do show a reservation for 11/18/11-11/25/11 in a three-bedroom unit.  Note that the three-bedroom’s have a king size bed in the master, a split king bed in the second room (you may split this king bed into 2 double beds), a full size bed in the third room and a full size pull out in the living room.  It also has 3 bathrooms.  They are two-story units.  We do only have 3 three-bedroom units on property and they are located in Phase I at the top part of the property in buildings 7 or 8.  At this time, we show that you will be in 8-101.  If you have any further questions, please contact us back."
Thanks again for all responses!  
Jim


----------



## Darlene (Oct 1, 2011)

Would this unit be in Kona Coast I or Kona Coast II? I agree with the post above, I think this unit is in KCR I. They are nice units. They were originally condos converted to timeshare.


----------



## jhac007 (Oct 1, 2011)

Darlene said:


> Would this unit be in Kona Coast I or Kona Coast II? I agree with the post above, I think this unit is in KCR I. They are nice units. They were originally condos converted to timeshare.



According to The II website there is a KOC, KCR I and KCR 2 (with the KOC's only showing the 3BR's).  The Shell reply says Phase I, nevertheless, if one refers to the link to the resort map posted by "jbercu" the loacation of bldgs. 7 & 8 can be seen........for what ever area it is called.

Jim


----------



## Darlene (Oct 2, 2011)

Phase I are the Kona Coast I units, and Phase II are the Kona Coast II units. It really doesn't matter except what units you will be able to request. We own in KCR II and like staying down by the Makai Pool or on the edge of the golf course since these units have the best views, and more privacy.

Darlene


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 4, 2011)

*3 BR Kona Coast on Sightings*

In the sightings, I just posted a 3 BR for Sun Sept 23 - Sun Sept 30.  103,500 points.  Although I have points, I saw it under weeks.


----------



## HudsHut (May 10, 2014)

Link to resort map in previous post is broken.

http://www.hawaiirevealed.com/free-...island-resorts/keauhou-area/kona-coast-resort


----------

